# T3i autofocus problem (sorry)



## amandasrsly (Dec 12, 2012)

I have read a LOT of forums but still see no advice. So here goes.

Autofocus is not working. On either of the lenses that I own. (so i'm assuming a body issue)

I have reset all settings, made sure the contacts were okay, switched lenses, made sure the mirror lock was OFF and everything else under the blue moon. I purchased this camera in February to take pictures of my sons. Not a professional by any means. I have not dropped the camera, scratched it, bang it up, etc. I have taken out batteries, reset to factory, and nothing. 

When I have it set on autofocus it zooms in, zooms out, nothing lights up, no beeps, no focus, just zoom in, out, done, the camera will not take a picture upon full depression of the shutter button. 

Camera DOES work in Live Mode (in Autofocus & Manual) and will focus manually with no issues. And yes, Live Mode does allow for the camera to focus automatically. 

Issue though is it will focus a couple of times and take a picture like normal, but after that it's back to zooming in and out and done. The only thing I can think of is upon staying with my mom while she was hospitalized the transformer blew at our home and our electric was out overnight and maybe got damaged? It's in an insulated bag but the temperature that night dropped to 29* F.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 13, 2012)

It sounds like your doing things right but there is simply a camera fault. If its under warranty bring it back or unfortunately if not you may have to pay and get it checked


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you use a battery grip? If so is it canon or off brand. Are you using the canon battery or an off brand. I used off brand batteries and had the same issue. Your battery must be 7.2v where the genric's I found for my T3i were 7.4....


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2012)

In Live View the main mirror is up out of the light path, which means the phase-detection auto focus module in the bottom of the camera is not used to do AF.
Instead a contrast-detection system that is part of the =image sensor chip is used to do AF.

Your phase-detect auto focus system is malfunctioning, and needs to be repaired. Since you say you bought the camera last February, it is still in warranty. Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office


----------



## amandasrsly (Dec 13, 2012)

After much frustration I have called Canon and plan on shipping the body after Christmas (seeing how it usually has a 2 week turnaround time) I appreciate the replies and for those that asked I do not use a grip and only use Canon.batteries. the camera is under warranty and I'm hoping the issue can be resolved. Again thank you all soooo much. I was just starting to explore aperture,  ISO and the manual settings so this will be a bit if a setback time wise but manually focusing is kind of exciting so I'll get more in tune with my newbie DSLR. Would continue using the camera affect it more?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard.



> Would continue using the camera affect it more?


It shouldn't make it any worse, and as long as you don't do anything out of the ordinary, it should still be covered by warranty if it does get worse.


----------

